# Quick! Divert the British Public’s attention.



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

London Bridge shootout. Using weapons that are banned (knife). 
Watch the U.K. spin into civil unrest.

London Bridge: People 'injured' in incident https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-50604781

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey fang, if you went around and dug up all those buried Claymore's you could make a fortune off the Brits.

The culture enhancers would love them, then you could feed the other side AR-15's:devil:


London will either explode into civil war or become the new Mecca.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Fang.

More senseless violence. Satanic. Maybe they'd better ban knifes. 

May God bless the souls of the victims. May they rest in peace.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey fang, if you went around and dug up all those buried Claymore's you could make a fortune off the Brits.
> 
> The culture enhancers would love them, then you could feed the other side AR-15's:devil:
> 
> London will either explode into civil war or become the new Mecca.


Scots ought to band up with the Irish, as the Brits are going to Hell/Mecca.

Interesting to see who started this rukus, in gun free, Muslim controlled, London?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Thanks for sharing, Fang.
> 
> More senseless violence. Satanic. Maybe they'd better ban knifes.
> 
> May God bless the souls of the victims. May they rest in peace.


Darlin' knives are already banned in jolly old England.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Scots ought to band up with the Irish, as the Brits are going to Hell/Mecca.
> 
> Interesting to see who started this rukus, in gun free, Muslim controlled, London?


Good idea, with the IRA's experience they could probably topple the crown.

The Muzslimes deserve whatever type of termination they get.

I can't believe the Brits have allowed the takeover that has been done.

What a bunch of traitorous politicians in both houses.

IMHO, the royals are no better either.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Good idea, with the IRA's experience they could probably topple the crown.
> 
> The Muzslimes deserve whatever type of termination they get.
> 
> ...


I think Prince Harry got Sex Slave Island, H-Beast and Huma, got all the *****.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pray for Great Britain. Where it goes, so shall we.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

At some point people are going to have to declare Muslims terrorists as they as a whole refuse to do a damn thing but be complicit..
Either start hitting them hard ten fold when they hit us, or die.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Now reporting it as terrorist incident. Terrorist shot dead by police and found to have had a fake bomb strapped to him. Unarmed bystanders apparently disarmed the terrorist before police shot him on the ground. Reports are still unreliable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Two members of the public also reported dead from stab wounds.

London Bridge: Man shot dead by police after several stabbed https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-50604781

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You reap what you sow, London.

I'm off England/London, since you elected a Musium POS mayor. Live in fear/filth!!! Brits. Good for YOU!!!! 

Can't trust them, unless you throw them, to middle east/where they came from.........


Scots, Irish, take your leave now.

Edit: Oh yea, threats to be, "likely , rather than more than liklely..."

You Brits lost you ####### minds? ( Help Denton) I don't care...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Now reporting it as terrorist incident. Terrorist shot dead by police and found to have had a fake bomb strapped to him. Unarmed bystanders apparently disarmed the terrorist before police shot him on the ground. Reports are still unreliable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Armed or unarmed, terrorist should be shot on sight, and from afar,

they might have a dead man's switch hidden, best to be on safe side.

Besides it is one less to deal with later when you might run short of ammo.

Hell if I saw a nutcase with an explosive vest I would take the shot if I determined I was out of the blast radius.

Right to the oblongata.

Screw all soldiers of Allahole.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Armed or unarmed, terrorist should be shot on sight, and from afar,
> 
> they might have a dead man's switch hidden, best to be on safe side.
> 
> ...


+1

or the nuts if they have a vest


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

double post


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Pray for Great Britain. Where it goes, so shall we.


Umummm.......

243 years too late.

But pray anyway........ They voted for Muslims, they have what they want.........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Umummm.......
> 
> 243 years too late.
> 
> But pray anyway........ They voted for Muslims, they have what they want.........


Umm, not 243 years too late. Look at Great Britain and see our future.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

10 years. 10 years to cross the Atlantic. 
Beware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Darlin' knives are already banned in jolly old England.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh my. Didn't know that. Reminds me of an old Monty Python skit. I think somebody here posted it a while back...What do they use to defend themselves? fruit?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is the little Muslim terrorists. Known to the police, with his little electronic bracelet too.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...dge-known-police-security-sources-reveal.html

And another attack in Netherlands.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I want to read about the victims families suing the pants off the gov. Wasn't like he was let out early for jay walking.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That’s not going to happen. You’ll hear about his family suing the police for shooting him though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's too bad, the police were not the ones who let him out early. Is it law in UK that you can't sue the gov or responsible parties for the early release?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I want to read about the victims families suing the pants off the gov. Wasn't like he was let out early for jay walking.


He was let out early. He tried to bomb something, ie Usman Khan was convicted in 2012 for his role in the Stock Exchange plot, a Christmas bomb attack on the London Stock Exchange, the American embassy and the home of Boris Johnson, who was then the London mayor. The Judge said it was not a good idea to release him as he is a serious Jihadist. I did not know there were not serious Jihadist.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> Oh my. Didn't know that. Reminds me of an old Monty Python skit. I think somebody here posted it a while back...What do they use to defend themselves? fruit?


The public used a fire extinguisher and a Narwhal tusk to tackle him.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/e3tvoq/top_lads_taking_down_a_terrorist_after_he_killed/

Or

https://tuckbot.tv/#/watch/e3tvoq

Or

https://apple.news/A-0gUFQJzSMWz132dPZUWxg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> . The Judge said it was not a good idea to release him as he is a serious Jihadist. I did not know there were not serious Jihadist.


Here you go:

A not serious Jihadist:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Soon! Coming to a neighborhood near you. Europe is inundated and lost. We are next.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> The public used a fire extinguisher and a Narwhal tusk to tackle him.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Very resourceful.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> The public used a fire extinguisher and a Narwhal tusk to tackle him.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


A narwhal tusk? Well I don't have one of those. If I recall those would make a good spear and/or club.

A new thing to add to your preps..........


----------

